# Please give me your opinions of Australia



## Luke1

Hello everyone! My name is Luke and I'm a 21 year old American. This is my first post and I'm sorry it's not in the introduction forum but its more about gathering information than just an introduction (would still like to get to know some Aussies!). I've been reading so much about Australia lately and from everything I've read it seems to me that Australia is the best country in the world but I have to ask to be certain, Is there anything bad about Australia or even some things you wish were different?


----------



## yh31

I've been here for a couple of months, my thoughts so far as a North American:

1. I wish the driving and the cars werent upside down
2. I really really really miss North American stores
3. Damn those flies are getting annoying

But overall, no regrets coming here so far. My husband and I have been fortunate to find work. Aussies are a lot more laid back than Americans! Public transport in Sydney has been pretty good but it is very expensive.


----------



## Asabi

I've been in Australia now for almost 6 years and received my citizenship last year. So, I guess you can say I've chosen to stay here for a while. 😜

Australia is a great place, but like all places, it does have it's downside:

1. The cost of living is about 3 times that of the US.
2. Public transport is very expensive (in the Brisbane area, anyway).
3. Laid back is more appropriately translated as 'lazy' (IMHO), but that's not always a bad thing.
4. Stores close early on the weekends.
5. Very few 24 hour places (in Brisbane), though there is a restaurant, a few fast food places, lots of gyms and one grocery store open 24 hours.
6. The airport train doesn't operate during all flight hours, requiring expensive taxi use. 
7. Unless you hold a visa, finding work can be difficult. 
8. Alcohol is VERY expensive. 

Those things aside, however (or once you get used to it), it's a great place to live. The people are super friendly and helpful, and I really love Brisbane's outdoor culture. 

I believe you could possibly come over on a working holiday visa or a student visa. You can look into them on the Australian Immigration website. 

Good luck!!

😊


----------



## Luke1

I really appreciate the responses! Very helpful! Keep em comin


----------



## gretz57

*movies in Aus*



Luke1 said:


> I really appreciate the responses! Very helpful! Keep em comin


Hi Luke1

I've been to Australia in Sydney and neighboring suburbs in NSW, for more than a year. I am a movie fanatic , I like to be entertained on cinematography,screenplay,direction,sounds and not to mention the acting crafts of actors and actresses. I noticed that movies there are not updated not like here in the Philippines. Oh,by the way, I am a Filipino and a movie critic in the Phils. It takes a month before a movie is simultaneously shown in US and Phils. to wait to see the latest movie in Australia.
But of course this is minor only. All other aspects for me are very good. For me, It is the most beautiful place to live in.


----------



## Unbelievableday

I agree with the posts above.

Australia is getting really expensive. Shops, restaurants and bars in Sydney don't open as long as other major world cities. Public transportation is only but expensive.
People love outdoor living and sports here.

Movies and TV shows are not all as new as elsewhere, sometimes with a 3-6 months delay for new releases. 

Food and services are getting better these days but yeah they don't come with a cheap price tag.


----------

